
How do online IDEs like Repl.it work? - ufarooqi
I was curious about underlying technologies used in online IDEs. My random guess is they start a new docker container for each user session. Do you guys have any idea?
======
sigjuice
No need to guess. In most of these online IDEs you can probably explore and
easily see for yourself. e.g. repl.it -> Emacs lisp -> M-x shell -> ps ax
shows docker-init

~~~
ufarooqi
Yeah just confirmed. Thanks.

